# In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen



## Thundergirl (27. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Teich-:crazy

Ich hoffe Ihr genießt alle die letzten Sonnenstrahlen an diesem herrlichen Sonntag.

Tja, wo soll ich anfangen???

Der Garten ist zu groß und keiner hat mehr die Lust ihn zu bewirtschaften. Ich schon gar nicht. Also was macht man dabei???

Richtig ... Teich bauen.

So nun haben wir aber schon einen. Und der hat so einige, ja will nicht sagen Probleme, aber er ist nicht perfekt. Angelegt wurde er vor ca. 14-15 Jahren als Gartenteich. Dann im Laufe der Jahre einige Veränderungen vorgenommen und nun seit ca. 2 Jahren ständiger Wasserverlust durch undichte Folie. Daher der Entschluss, zum Wohle der Fische natürlich, Neubau. Erst wollte ich die Fische rausnehmen, Folie raus, einige Veränderungen vornehmen, neue Folie kaufen, rein in den Teich, Wasser rein, Fische wieder zurück. So kann sich das Wasser aber nicht einfahren und man steht unter enormen Zeitdruck. Und wo die Riesen lassen??? Daher neuen Teich bauen ... Muttis Vorschlag. Nun aber schon gleich ein Problem ... Papa ist noch nicht so ganz einverstanden. Aber egal, vorher Ratschläge einzuholen war schon immer besser als hinterher. Und bei einigen Sachen werde ich unter Garantie Eure Hilfe brauchen. Also immer her mit guten Ratschlägen und ausreichend Lesestoff. Die wichtigsten Themen habe ich natürlich schon lange durchgelesen, aber vielleicht habe ich das ein oder andere Thema doch übersehen.

So nun zum neuen Teich.

Was will ich...
Koiteich, aber mit Seerosenzone und eventuell kleine Sumpfzone, als Ausstiegshilfe für kleinere Tiere

eine Sitzmöglichkeit am Teich

Schwerkraftfilter

Was will ich nicht...
Teichfolie sehen

So. Es gibt wahrscheinlich noch mehr, aber im Moment fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein. Skizze ist natürlich schon angefertig und folgt in ein paar Stunden. 

Muss jetzt erst schnell Hausaufgaben für meinen Bruder machen. Aber ich denke, dass schon die ersten Fragen aufkommen werden, also her damit. Denn ich werde unter Garantie noch sehr viele haben.

Bis dahin


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Servus Nicole

Fragen ....


Wie groß soll der Teich werden
Wieviel Budget habt Ihr eingeplant

Ich denke das buddeln des Teiches übernimmt ein Bagger ...
Erde abfahren lassen ? ... ich würde sie zur Gartengestaltung heranziehen ... soll heißen, hügeliges Terrain schaffen ... schafft Spannung im Garten und rund um den Teich


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Helmut,

ich verfolge mit Spannung deinen eigenen Teichbau. Vielleicht kann ich mit das eine oder andere noch abschauen. :beeten

Also an Budget rechne ich zur Zeit mit ca. 5.000,00 €, denn ich will nicht am falschen Ende sparen.

Zur Größe habe ich mal meine Skizze beigefügt. Der untere Teich ist bereits da und soll nur noch saniert werden, wenn der obere fertig ist. Beide Teiche sollen dann durch einen Bach verbunden werden. Der Pflanzenfilter ist auch schon vorhanden und wird dann nur noch umgeleitet, so dass das Wasser über einen Wasserfall zurückläuft.

Gebuddelt wird per Hand. Dadurch dauert es zwar länger, aber dass ist nicht so schlimm. Unser Garten könnte auch gar nicht durch einen Bagger befahren werden. Der Sand wird dann größtenteils abgefahren. Es sei denn mir kommen bei Bauen noch andere Ideen.

So nun gleich die Fragen von mir. Reicht ein BA in der Mitte jedes Teiches oder doch lieber zwei. Achso, tiefste Stelle 1,50m eventuell auch mehr. Erstmal abwarten wie der Boden ist. Seerosenzone 0,80-1,00m, da bei meinen Dicken sowieso nur große robuste Arten in Frage kommen. Den Skimmer wollte ich dann in der Seerosenzone einbauen. Verträgt sich das?

Skizze liefer ich gleich nach. Datei ist noch zu groß.


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Servus Nicole

Aber bitte gerne .... 



> Zur Größe habe ich mal meine Skizze beigefügt.



Wo hast sie versteckt 

So nun zu deinen Fragen:
"Reicht ein BA in der Mitte jedes Teiches oder doch lieber zwei."
Ohne die genau Größe zu kennen ......
Würde aber aus dem Bauch raus eher zu zwei tendieren ... durch 2 Ba`s bekommst mehr Flow (Wasserdurchsatz) zustande.

"Den Skimmer wollte ich dann in der Seerosenzone einbauen. Verträgt sich das? "
Der Skimmer sollte immer in der Hauptwindrichtung und "FREI" positioniert werden. Er wird ja nur so seine volle Wirkung erzielen .... ein angesaugtes Seerosenblatt verstopft dir nur den Skimmer und der Oberflächenschmutz hat auch keine Chance zum Skimmer zu gelangen. Spreche aus Erfahrung ... hatte auch mal diesen Fehler gemacht


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

So geht doch. 

Nun die Skizze. Leider ist die Beschriftung verschwunden.

Länge des oberen Teiches 7m
Breite des oberen Teiches 7m

Länge des unteren Teiches 6,5m
Breite des unteres Teiches 5m

2 Kästen = 1cm = 100cm im Garten

Ok. Dass mit den Seerosenblättern leuchtet ein. War auch meine Vermutung.


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Servus Nicole

So ca. könnte ich mir die BA`s vorstellen


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hi Nicle,
auch von mir ein Willkommen hier im Forum!!!   
Helmut's Idee mit dem BA ist o. k., allerdings sollte dahinter auch die nötige Saugleistung stehen (so ab 30 m³/h).
Dabei drängt sich mir die Frage nach dem Viereck "Pflanzenfilter" auf. Sollen dort alle Teichpflanen stehen? Das wäre verdammt wenig. Auch für einen großen Fischbesatz wäre das Viereck ein wenig schwach dimensioniert (man rechnet 50% der Teichoberfäche als bewachsen an, wenn die Tiefe im nicht bewachsenen Teil nicht im Mittel deutlich unter 1 m geht).
Es bietet sich freilich dann an, den einen Teich flacher als den zweiten zu gestalten, um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen...


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Helmut, hallo Rolf,

also, dass mit den Bodenabläufen läuchtet ein. Werde ich dann auch so umsetzen.

Zum Pflanzenfilter. Das sollen natürlich nicht die einzigen Pflanzen sein, aber ich kenne meine Karpfen. Die haben frisches Grün zum Fressen gern. Eingeplant sind natürlich auch andere Pflanzen in den großen Teichen. Vielleicht auch eine schwimmende Pflanzinsel, aber dass stelle ich erstmal noch hinten an.


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Weiter geht es mit der Teichbauplanung.

Nach groben Schätzungen werde ich wohl auf ein Gesamtwasservolumen von 65-70 m³ kommen. 

Das Wichtigste um eine gute Wasserqualität zu gewährleisten, ist die Filterung. Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, den Filter aus Regentonnen zu bauen für den größeren der beiden Teiche. Hierzu würde ich gerne 2 Tonne à 300 Liter nehmen und davor einen Siebfilter. Als Filtermaterial soll __ Hel-X zum Einsatz kommen.

Soweit die Theorie. Nun zur Praxis. Reicht das? 

Achso, für den kleinen Teich soll weiterhin mein Oase Biotec 10 (davor soll auch ein Siebfilter) eingesetzt werden. Dann läuft das gefilterte Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter und von dort in den großen Teich.


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallöchen...

Es gibt Neuigkeiten aus Grabow!!!

Der erste Spatenstich ist getan und der Teichbau hat begonnen. 

So sah es bis vor kurzem noch aus (natürlich ist das Gemüse schon lange abgeerntet).



 

 

Am 03.04.2010 dann der Baubeginn.



 

 

Heute nach dem 2. Arbeitstag.



 

 



Die ersten 30 cm sind fast ausgehoben. Wenn alles planmäßig läuft, soll über Pfingsten die Folie verlegt werden.


----------



## kingman (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallöle 
Sieht dich schon gut aus 
hoffe du hast gutes wetter zum weiter Arbeiten


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallihallo...

natürlich habe ich in der letzten Woche nicht faul rumgesessen. Der erste halbe Meter ist geschafft. 



 

 

Ab Morgen geht es dann weiter.


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Guten Morgen,

nach einem Monat fast tägliches buddeln (leider waren auch ein paar Regentage dazwischen) sieht es seit gestern so aus.



 

Zurzeit bin ich bei einer Tiefe von 1,30 m. Huhu ein Ende ist in Sicht. Nächste Woche soll Folie und Vlies bestellt werden. 
Ein neuer Bewohner ist seit Freitag auch schon für den neuen Teich da. Konnte es einfach nicht lassen. 

So jetzt wird erstmal gearbeitet. (Leider nicht am Teich!)


----------



## hoboo34 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

..du hast das nicht ernsthaft alles mit einem Spaten gebuddelt, oder ??? :?


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Frank,

aber klar. Jeden Abend nach der Arbeit. Manchmal bis kurz vorm Dunkel werden. Das spart das teure Fitnessstudio.


----------



## hoboo34 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

*R E S P E K T​*


----------



## Schuessel (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

:shock Respekt! 

Guten Morgen!
Schaut gut aus... warum hast Du nicht ein wenig Rand zur Bepflanzung gelassen - wenigstens bissel Flachwasserkram aussenrum? Hmmm... *gespannt bin*

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Es soll ein Koiteich werden. Leider ist auf dem letzten Foto die kleine Sumpfzone nicht zu sehen. Dieser Bereich wird auch abgesperrt, so dass meine Koi und vorallem die __ Graskarpfen dort nicht reinkommen. Gleichzeitig soll das dann auch Tränke und Badeplatz für die Vögel werden.


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*



Während die Herren gestern gefeiert haben, habe ich angefangen einen 7 m³ großen Container zu füllen. Aber zum Glück kamen gegen 19.00 Uhr die Herren von ihrer Tour nach Hause und haben nochmal mit angepackt.

Fazit:

Die ersten 7 m³ sind weg und der 2 Container ist auch schon fast voll. Nun sieht es im Garten nicht mehr wie in den Bergen aus. 

Der Teichbau schreitet weiter voran. Die 1,50 Meter sind so gut wie geschafft. Der erste BA ist fast verlegt. 



 

 

 

Folie und Vlies kommen Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Nur das Verlegen wird wohl Pfingsten noch nicht klappen. Es ist einfach zu kalt hier oben. Bei Höchstwerten von bisschen über 10°C wird das noch nichts.


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallöchen aus MV!

So es ist geschafft. Das Loch ist leer... :shock

Sind jetzt auf gute 1,80 m. Und alles per Hand. 



 

 

Auf Wasser sind wir dann auch schon gestoßen. Der restliche Sand, der jetzt noch drinne ist, wird auf dem Grund verteilt, um eine ebene bzw. konische Fläche zu schaffen.

Hier noch ein paar Eckdaten.

Gesamtlänge: 6 x 5,60m (ist doch etwas kleiner geworden, als angedacht)
Tiefenbereich: 5 x 4,70m
Tiefe: 1,80m und 0,80m

Bisher weggefahrener Aushub ca. 22 Tonnen (und es kommt nochmal so viel)

Jetzt werde ich noch die Wände ausgleichen, den Rand bearbeiten, Bodenabläuf und Skimmerleitung verlegen und dann kann endlich Vlies und Folie rein. 

Dann noch Filterschacht ausheben. Technik installieren und Wasser marsch.


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole.

Da war jemand ja richtig fleißig. 
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall das passende Wetter für die nächsten Arbeitsschritte.


----------



## Thundergirl (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Vielen Dank, Anett.

War auch gar nicht so leicht, besonders bei diesem "tollen" Wetter. Letzten Montag Starkregen mit Hagel und Gewitter. Heute und Morgen auch schon wieder Regen. Aber ab Mittwoch soll es hier besser werden. Dann geht es weiter.


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

So der Wetterbericht hat gehalten was er versprochen hat. 4 Tage bestes Teichbauwetter.

Die Bodenabläufe sind verlegt. 
Der Teichgrund ist konisch geformt.
1/3 des Teichrandes ist glatt und in Waage.
Teichvlies teilweise verlegt.

Wenn alles klappt, wird nächsten Sonntag die Folie verlegt. Die Mannschaft ist bestellt.


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*



Es ist vollbracht. 



 

 

So sah es Sonntag Abend aus. Folie innerhalb von 30 min. mit 7 Männer und Frauen verlegt. Und alles hat super geklappt. Der erste Bodenablauf ist auch schon eingeklebt.

Heute Morgen dann noch mal schnell zum Teich geschaut. 



Ein Igel in den Teich gefallen. 2 Monate lang nichts passiert. Kaum ist die Folie drin, dann so was. Leider musste das Kerlchen da noch bleiben. Keine Zeit mehr gehabt. Aber als meine Bruder nach Hause kann hat er ihn befreit.

 Aber er hat keine Foddos gemacht.

Heute Abend hieß es dann Wasser marsch.



 

 

Letztes Bild 2.504 Liter. Jetzt werden nach und nach die Falten zurecht gerückt.


----------



## Nishikigoi-0403 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Sieht ja richtig gut aus und alles mit der Hand ??? 
Ich bin 14 und habe heute, naja gestern mein 2000 Liter Teich fertig gemacht. Es sind auch kleine Koi drinne, die kommen aber raus sobald sie größer sind. Hab ihn alleine mit meinem Cousien gebaut. Ich freue mich auf mehr Bilder von deinem Teich. Hoffentlich ist er bald fertig


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Sonnige Grüße aus Grabow...

allzuviel ist in den letzten Tagen leider nicht passiert im und am Teich. Die Folie wird Stück für Stück geglättet und die Falten geordent. Diese sollen später noch verklebt werden, damit da nicht so viel Dreck hängen bleibt. Zur Zeit sind knapp 10.000 l Wasser drinn.



 

Jetzt wird der Schacht für die Zugschieber gemauert. Der Ultra Sieve III steht auch schon im Stall.



 

Nebenbei habe ich schon angefangen das Teichumfeld zu verschönern.



 

 

 

 

Nächster Schritt, neben dem Filterschachtbau, ist das Vermörteln der Seerosenzone. Trasszement und Verbundmatten sind auch schon da. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Kies oder kann ich auch Verlegesand zum anmischen nehmen? Davon hätte ich noch was übrig. Die Oberfläche soll dann mit Kies beworfen werden.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

hallo nicole 

ich hab heute mal wieder hier reingeschaut, wow, warst du fleissig! 

das teichumfeld auf den letzten beiden bildern, wird das nen steingarten? weil du da hauswurz hingesetzt hast?  

auf jeden fall sehe ich da vieeeellll platz für nen westsibirisches pflanzenpaket


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Anja...

ja es ist viel passiert in letzter Zeit. Es fehlen sogar ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Die ersten Seerosen sind in den Koiteich eingezogen. (muss unbedingt wieder aktualisieren).

Jep, dass soll ein Steingarten werden. Mit viel Platz für ein Pflanzenpaket von dir. Wenn ich es schaffe, soll am WE die Sumpfzone fertig gestellt werden. Dann hätte ich auch endlich Platz für deine __ Sumpfschwertlilien. Für die restlichen Pflanzen habe ich nun ja schon ein schönes Plätzchen (vollsonnig).


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

So und bevor ich gleich wieder  bekomme, erstmal ein kleines Update...

Seit 29.06. ist viel passiert. Zuerst Verbundmatten in der Seerosenzone verklebt... nein, stimmt nicht...

Wir wollten zuerst den Flansch von Skimmer verkleben und dann das ...  ... ein sehr spitzer Stein unter der Folie (muss beim Folie reinlegen unter gerutscht sein) Also gut 8.000 Liter Wasser wieder abgelassen und den Stein entfernt. Wasser wieder rein und Flansch geklebt.

Dann Verbundmatten verklebt.



 

 

Verbundmatten vermörtelt.



 

 

 

Mehr Wasser eingelassen (aktuell ca. 20.000 Liter)



 

Dann Seerosen gepflanzt (N. __ Norma Gedye und N. Colonel J. A. Welch)



 

 

Das ist also der letzte Stand. Jetzt wird nach und nach mehr Wasser eingelassen, damit die Seerosen mitwachsen können.

Weitere Baumaßnahmen: Sumpfzone fertig stellen und Loch für den Ultra Sieve III buddeln.


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole, das sieht ja schon mal sehr gut aus! Ihr seid ja wirklich fleissig!
Bin schon ganz gespannt, wie es dann fertig aussieht!


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hi Nicole,
bin soeben mal mit Muße durch Deinen trhead gewandert und habe mir den Baufortschritt angeschaut. Dunnerkiel - da habt ihr aber ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Bin schon gespannt auf das versprochene update... Bilder, Bilder, Bilder


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

hier das versprochene Update und natürlich wieder ein paar Bilder.

Die kleine Sumpfzone. 
Hier wächst (bzw. soll wachsen) Flatterbinse, __ Kalmus, Sumpfschwertlilie und Wasserwaden.



 

 

 

Und hier soll der Wasserfall entstehen. Leider bin ich nicht weiter gekommen.



 

 

 

Und immernoch, selbst ist die Frau.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hi Nicole..

Das schaut schon ganz ganz Prächtig aus Es wird Langsam aber sicher eine Schöne Teichlandschaft....
Das es noch VIEL Arbeit giebt ist auch noch zu sehen..
Aber ich denke wenn der Teich erstmal Fertig ist Wird es Ein Traum Von Teich sein.....


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole,

sag mal, wieviele Teiche hast du denn eigentlich? Hinter dem neuen siehts aus als wären da noch 2


----------



## Thundergirl (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Moin Jens und Dany,

vielen Dank für die 

Ja ist zwar noch ein ganzes Stück Arbeit, aber das wichtigste ist fertig. Der Filter läuft sich auch schon mal ein. Zwar muss technisch noch ein bisschen was passieren, denn der Oase Biotec 10 ist natürlich deutlich unterdimensioniert, aber zum einlaufen reicht es erstmal.

Ja da sind sozusagen doch 2 Teiche. Der Pflanzenfilter mit meiner Krebsscherenzucht und der 15 Jahre alte Gartenteich in dem zur Zeit noch die Fische sind. Der wird ab dem nächsten Jahr saniert.


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

hast du noch trockenen Garten auch?


----------



## Thundergirl (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

 mmmmmhhhh

naja so ein paar Quadratmeter bleiben noch übrig, aber ich bin auch noch lange nicht fertig. Da kommt noch ein bisschen was. (Miniteich, Sumpflandschaft, Seerosenteich...)


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

und eine Pfütze, aber eine "Echte" ... nein kein Scherz...... hilft der Artenvielfalt 

Hier habe ich dies mal angeregt .....

Und ja Nicole ..... deine Teichlandschaft gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Wow Nicole, du hast meine volle Bewunderung! Das sieht ja sowas von toll aus, wenn es auch noch viel Arbeit ist, aber man sieht scho, wie es mal aussehen wird.

"Selbst ist die Frau" finde ich total super! Ich wünschte, ich könnte das auch sagen .
Leider bin ich da handwerklich total unbegabt, mein Mann bekommt gleich Schreikrämpfe, wenn ich nur ein werkzeugähnliches Teil in die Hand nehme 
Aber gut, in meinem Alter darf man auch schon  mal was "machen lassen" .


----------



## Thundergirl (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Jaja, nur ist es so, dass bei mir gesagt wird, du willst also mach. Ok bei der Technik hilft Papa.

@Helmut
Den Pfützen-Tread kenne ich. So in etwa hab ich die Sumpflandschaft auch geplant. Soll nicht vom Hauptteich gespeist werden, sondern von der Jahreszeit abhängig sein. Kein Regen, kein Wasser.

Aber erst ist der Wasserfall dran... dann die Technik, denn im Winter soll sie natürlich weiterlaufen.


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

So es ist mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update!

Was ist so passiert in letzter Zeit 

Eigentlich nicht viel, denn bei dem tollen Regenwetter war nicht viel möglich.

Seit 21.08.2010 schwimmt nun endlich Lennox in seinem neuen Zuhause.



 

 

Lennox ist jetzt 30 cm groß und wird hoffentlich noch viieell größer in seinem neuen Zuhause. Denn jetzt weiß er auch wo es etwas zu Fressen gibt.

Der Skimmer ist auch fertig installiert.



 

Und am Wasserfall wurde auch fleißig gewerkelt. Hier muss aber auch noch einiges passieren.



 

 

 

Und zu guter letzt noch mal eine Gesamtübersicht.


----------



## Teichmatze (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo

Toller Teich,gefällt mir gut.
Zeig doch mal was von dem Technischen Teil.
Wie ist das mit dem Siebfilter?

Alles mit der Hand gegraben,finde ich klasse,steht mir auch bevor.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Matthias,

schön, dass dir mein zukünftiger Koiteich gefällt.

Der technische Teil ist noch in Arbeit. Leider war das aufgrund der anhaltenden Regenschauer (Musste heute schon wieder Wasser ablassen) bisher nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Habe den Keller für den Ultra Sieve III fast ausgegraben. Jetzt muss erst die Bodenplatte aus Zement gegossen werden. Doch das geht nur wenn es trocken ist. Sobald da Vorschritte zu sehen sind, gibt es auch davon Fotos. Verspochen!!!

<< hofft, dass das Wetter bald wieder besser wird >>


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Noch mal ein kurzes Hallo aus Grabow...

War heute bei 18° Wassertemperatur noch mal im Teich, eine weitere Seerose versenken. Brrrr. Ganz schön kalt. Lennox wird langsam auch wieder Handzahm. Heute hat er eine Freundin bekommen.



 

Sachiko (jap. Kind des Glücks) ist heute umgezogen. Ebenfalls 30 cm groß (nur 7 cm gewachsen seitdem ich sie habe), 3 Jahre alt. Nach 10 Minuten sind die 2 schon zusammen durch die Gegend geschwommen.


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

So der alte Teich ist leer... Seit gestern schwimmt ein Teil der Meute im neuen Teich. Der andere Teil ist zur Zeit noch separat untergebracht.

Die Umsetzaktion verlief soweit auch ganz gut. Ein paar verlorene Schuppen, Goldika hat sich die Schnauze ein wenig blutig gehauen (hat natürlich gezappelt wie wild) und ein toter Minigoldfisch (Goldika hat ihn zerquetscht). Ansonsten keine Probleme...

Hier mal ein Foto der Meute. Insgesamt schwimmen zur Zeit 2 __ Graskarpfen, ein Godfisch, ein Sonnenbarsch und 11 Koi im Teich. Auf den Foto sind alle bis auf der Sonnenbarsch zu sehen (Einzelfotos folgen noch).

aktuelle Wasserwerte (05.09.2010 um 18.00 Uhr):

GH *8*
KH *3*
pH *7,9*
NH4/NH3 *0,5*
NO2 *0*
NO3 *0*
PO4 *0*
O2 *6,0*

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Babykoi sortiert werden, dann ist der Schwarm für dieses Jahr vollzählig.


----------



## Annett (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole.

Super, dass die Aktion so gut geklappt hat. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude mit dem neuen Teich und seinen Bewohnern.


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

So heute gibt es mal ein paar Einzelfotos von meinen Süßen.

Nach Sachiko zog Kazaam als nächstes ein. Wahrscheinlich 2005 geboren ist er heute 34 cm groß. Seine schöne schwarze Farbe hat er fast verloren, auch vom rot ist nicht viel zu sehen.



​
Natürlich musste Lennox ihm erstmal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt und dass das sein Revier ist. Doch das hat er danach noch mit allen anderen gemacht, die nicht groß genug waren und sich von ihm einschüchtern ließen.

Dann folgte Artax, mein 12 Jahre alter weißer __ Goldfisch.



​
Nach Artax kam Shyen. 2004 geboren und heute 35 cm groß und der dickste Koi im Teich. Wahrscheinlich hatte sie dieses Jahr keine Lust zu Laichen. Mal sehen, wie sie sich nächstes Jahr entwickelt. Gekauft als Kuhako und heute sieht sie so aus.



​
Als nächstes ging Gipsy ins Netz. Auch 2005 geboren ist er aber mit 39 cm deutlich größer als Kazaam und der Rest der Bande.



​
Dann kam Lancelot. Er ist bisher der einzige Koi, der seine Farbe behalten hat. Er ist auch 2004 geboren und jetzt 32 cm groß.



​
Der Rest kommt in den nächsten Tagen, dann kommen die großen Mädels und die __ Graskarpfen.

Wasserwerte sind weiterhin stabil. Heute sind meine Austernschalen gekommen. Hoffe, dass dadurch der KH-wert etwas nach oben geht.


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole,

habe mit Begeisterung deinen Fred gelesen und mal zu aller erst  RESPEKT an die Frauenpower. Ich selbst bin noch ganz neu im Bereich Teich und auch hier im Forum (*achso....Hallo..ich bin Markus  ) aber ab Herbst soll auch meine Wasseroase ins laufen kommen. Habe mir auf dem Papier schon alles zurecht gebastelt und ist alles bestens geplant und dann kommst du mit deinem Beitrag 

Mich haben die Bilder mit den gemörtelten Matten neugierig gemacht, habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehen. Was ist den das für ein Mörtel, sind das spezielle Matten zum Mörteln, muss man diese Matten extra befestigen bzgl. des Gewichts des Mörtel ?!?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Markus ...

... und :Willkommen2 bei uns Teichverrückten.

Ich habe bei den Matten die etwas teuere Variante von Naturagart verwendet. Auf der Rückseite der Matten wurden Foliestreifen frei gelassen (also nicht mit den Fasern vernagelt), diese Folie kannst du mit einem Folienkleber an deine Teichfolie kleben. Den Rand oben zusätzlich mit Steinen oder Sandsäcken beschweren, damit nichts verrutscht und dann kannst du auch schon loslegen. Ich habe Trasszement verwendet, da dieser nicht ausblüht (d.h. den PH-Wert erhöht). 

Anstatt der Verbundmatten von Naturagart nehmen einige auch normales Teichvlies. Gib mal in der Suche Zement oder Trasszement ein, da wirst du noch einige sehr interessante Treads zu lesen bekommen. Ansonsten immer her mit den Fragen. Wir sind hier eine große Familie und hier wird jedem geholfen.


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole,

konnte natürlich nicht warten, es kribbelt bereits im Spaten  und habe ein wenig nach diesen Matten gegogglet und diese Naturagart gefunden. Haben natürlich einen stolzen Preis, sieht aber auch dezent besser aus als ein öde Folie. Habe auch schon einen Bericht gelesen der halt normales Vlies verwendet hat und Trasszement, war aber für meine Belange nicht so informativ.
Werde aber noch fleißig im Forum weiter stöbern.

Wie hast du die rot/bräunliche Farbe hinbekommen ? Mit dem Farbpulver von Naturagart oder gibt es alternativen ?

So....flitz direkt wieder in den Garten....muss noch einiges machen bevor es mit dem Teich losgehen kann.

Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott
Markus


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hey Markus,

Ja ganz billig ist das natürlich nicht, dass muss am Ende jeder selbst wissen. Ich finde sie sehr gut, natürlich geht es auch mit Vlies.

Nein, Farbpulver habe ich nicht verwendet. Habe zum Anmischen des Zementes gelben Sand verwendet, den habe ich beim Aushub des Teiches gefunden und anschließend den nassen Zement mit Kies beworfen. So bleiben auch ein paar kleine Steinchen im Zement hängen, sieht hinterher echt gut aus.


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Teichfreunde... es geht weiter!!!

Erstmal mit Technik bzw. dem Platz wo sie mal hin soll.



 

 

 

Da soll der Ultra Sieve III und die Pumpe rein.
Am Wochenende wird hoffentlich gemauert. Sofern dass Wetter mitspielt.

So weiter mit den Fischen.



 

​
Die 2 __ Graskarpfen 52 cm und 50 cm. Bei um die 10 Jahre alt.



​
Goldika, 10 Jahre alt und 50 cm groß. Die Queen in meinem Teich.



​
Susanne, mein ältestes Koi-Mädchen, 13 Jahre alt und 44 cm groß.

Jetzt zu meinem Nachzuchten...

Die drei Komponisten.



 

 

​
Mozart (35 cm), Beethoven (36 cm) und Verdi (28 cm) alle 2001 geboren. Der erste Wurf in dezentem Braun. Wobei Beethoven und Verdi immernoch keine Barteln haben. Mozart hat 2 kleine verkümmerte.


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Na da freue ich mich ja schon aufs werken. Werde bei Gelegenheit Bilder und Skizzen in einem Fred darlegen und mal schauen ob ich mir alles soweit richtig durchdacht habe. Bis dahin werde ich deinem Fred aufmerksam folgen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*



Wollte jetzt vorm Wintereinbruch noch mal ein Update liefern...

Den Fischen geht es in ihrem neuen Zuhause sehr gut. Noch haben sie Appetit, bekommen aber nicht mehr so viel und auch nicht jeden Tag. Ist immer etwas wetterabhängig. Aber sie haben sich sehr gut eingelebt.

Schade dass der Sommer so schnell vorbeigegangen ist. Jetzt hat man einen neuen Teich (auch wenn er noch lange nicht fertig ist) und kann ihn nicht genießen. Aber was solls. Jetzt kommt die Zeit, wo für den anderen Teich geplant wird, schließlich soll der alte Teich im nächsten Jahr saniert werden. Und über den richtigen Filter muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen. Aber erst mal ein etwas neueres Foto (ganz aktuell ist es nicht)



 



Der Sandberg muss noch weg. Wer welchen braucht kann ihn gerne kostenlos abholen kommen. 

Jetzt noch ein paar Fischbilder... vom Koinachwuchs



 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

Eine bunte Truppe in blau, schwarz und rot.

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Juhu, der Schnee ist vorerst von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Abgesehen von einem Berg. 

Der Teich ist wieder eisfrei. So sah es bei uns am letzten Wochenende noch aus.
  

Und so heute Nachmittag.
 

Leider habe ich diesen Winter wieder 2 meiner Lieblinge verloren.  
   
Zeus, 26 cm, 3 Jahre alt und Shyen, 35 cm und 6 Jahre alt. 

Einer befindet sich zur Zeit auf der Krankenstation und darf den Rest des Winters im Haus verbringen. Der Rest der Meute erfreut sich bester Gesundheit und hat auch ein wenig Hunger. Die Wasserwerte sind ok nur die Wassertemperatur ist mit 6°C noch frisch und könnte wärmer sein.
   

Selbst Sonnenbarsch Sunny lässt sich wieder einmal sehen.
 

Die __ blaue Gauklerblume fängt schon an auszutreiben und die Krebsscheren haben den Winter bisher auch gut überstanden.
   

Nur auf dem alten Teich hält sich hartnäckig eine Eisschicht.
 

Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder wärmer. Ich will weiterbauen.


----------



## toschbaer (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole,
der Frühling kommt ganz bestimmt; wir Teich stehen in den Startlöchern und scharren schon ! 

Aber bis dahin geniesse das, was Du schon Schönes geschaffen hast!  Sieht gut aus Deine Wasserlandschaft! 


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Thundergirl (20. März 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

 Teichbaugemeinde,

die Sonne scheint und es wird endlich wieder wärmer. Zeit die Schwerkraftfilterung so langsam in Betrieb zu nehmen. Gestern war dann endlich der große Tag... 

Das neue Zuhause für den US III war ja schon seit einiger Zeit fertig, doch irgendwie hat es erst dieses Wochenende mit dem Einbau geklappt. Jetzt muss nur die Hel X Tonne gebaut und angeschlossen werden. Und dann der Schlauch zum Filter eingegraben werden, damit im nächsten Winter nichts einfriert.
     

Gut versteckt die Zugschieber.
   

Und jetzt habe ich auch endlich einen richtigen Wasserfall. Zum Glück hat unserer Nachbar die Fenster nachts noch nicht auf. Er rauscht doch noch arg, wobei zur Zeit noch 2 Pumpen laufen. Wenn der Biotec ausgetauscht wird, wird es wahrscheinlich wieder leiser werden. 
 

Wenn es jetzt wärmer wird, wird dann auch der Rest des Wasserfalls gestaltet, so dass am Ende auch hier keine Folie mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Nachdem es im Teichbau schleppend vorangeht (der Sandberg muss erst noch weichen), hab ich mich mal an das Teichumfeld gemacht. 

Endlich hat mein Miniteich seinen Platz im Steingarten gefunden. Es ist zwar hier auch noch nicht alles fertig, aber es sieht jetzt schon freundlicher aus als letztes Jahr.
 
Das war der Anfang und heute sieht es so aus.
   

Diverse Steingartenpflanzen haben hier ihren Platz gefunden.
   

Und im Mini wächst meine __ Sumpfdotterblume, eine Sumpfschwertlilie und zur Zeit noch 2 Miniseerosen.
 

Wochenende geht es ab in den Koiteich, baden, nein Seerose umpflanzen und den Rest düngen. Doch leider geht es schlecht von draußen, desshalb gibt es nasse Füße.


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*



gerade hat es hier angefangen zu  und daher musste ich nach drinnen flüchten.

Naja dann nutzen wir die Zeit für ein kleines Update.

Seit gestern ist der letzte Aushub vom neuen Teich verschwunden. Dafür kommt morgen aber wieder ein leerer Container, damit der Umbau des alten Teiches weiter geht. 

   

Dazu muss die alte Folie jetzt noch entfernt werden  wahrscheinlich kann ich nach diesem Schauer erstmal wieder Wasser abpumpen. Dann natürlich viele der Kleintiere retten ca. 25 Molchbabies wurden schon umgesiedelt sowie 3 __ Gelbrandkäfer, 2 Gelbrandkäferlarven und unzählige __ Rückenschwimmer. Mal sehen was in dem Loch noch so wohnt. Ist echt unglaublich was sich da angesiedelt hat. Achja Spitzschlammschnecken bevölkern das Loch auch noch.

Dafür ist der neue Koiteich jetzt so gut wie fertig.

     

Und der Wasserfall.

 

Und ein paar Blüten will ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten.

     

So ich hoffe es hört jetzt bald mal auf zu regnen. Sonst habe ich mehr Wasser als Sand im Container.


----------



## Koifrau (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Danke für das Update!!!


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Servus Nicole

Schaut sehr gut aus


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Vielen Dank Helmut, war auch ein langer Weg bis dahin. Und ich bin noch lange nicht angekommen am Ende des Weges.

Am neuen Teich muss jetzt das drumherum noch gemacht werden (zur Zeit wächst hier nur Unkraut) und der alte Teich wird umgebaut und mit dem neuen verbunden.

Noch mal zur Erinnerung. So sah es irgendwann mal aus.

   

Aktuell sieht es jetzt so aus.

     

Hier werden beide Teiche miteinander verbunden. 

 

Am Anfang und am Ende der Verbindung sollen 2 Tore eingelassen werden. Somit soll verhindert werden, dass die Fische im Winter von Teich zu Teich pendeln (denn nur einer soll winterfest gemacht werden) und im Krankheitsfall kann ein Koi hier einfacher gefangen werden.


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallihallo...

leider gibt es noch keinen Baufortschritt. Denn in den letzten Tagen hat es, im sonst wunderschönen Norden, immer wieder geregnet. Wenn die neue Folie schon verlegt wäre, dann wäre der Teich bestimmt schon halb voll. 

Dafür wollte ich mal wieder das eine oder andere Bild der Rasselbande einstellen.

       

Alle sind soweit gut drauf und haben mächtig Hunger. Nur Lennox macht mir ein wenig Sorgen, da er an der Seite schon seit Wochen eine Verletzung hat. Aber da sie nicht schlimmer wird, werde ich erstmal abwarten. Denn vieles regelt sich von alleine. 

So auch meine Wasserwerte. Am 29.06.2011 habe ich seit langem Mal wieder gemessen. Irgendwie ist das in diesem Jahr in Vergessenheit geraten und die Rache folgte auf dem Fuße.

GH 8
KH 3
pH 8
NH4 0,5
NH3 0,03
NO2 0,5
NO3 10
O2 4
PO4 2

Nitrit und Nitrat leicht erhöht  So etwas gab es sonst noch nie. Sofort wurde die Fütterung eingestellt, die UV-Lampe abgestellt und nach weiteren Möglichen Ursachen gesucht. Doch weiter nichts gefunden. Den Wasserwechsel hat Petrus übernommen. Seit dem natürlich täglich Nitrit und Nitrat gemessen und seit Freitag ist alles wieder ok. So schnell wie es gekommen war, war es auch wieder weg. Aber mir war es eine Lehre. Ich messe wieder jede Woche meine Wasserwerte. Den Koi


----------



## rease (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Ich bin begeistert von so viel Ehrgeiz ! Und das in deinem Alter und als Frau, soll jetzt keines weges abwertend sein... 

Einfach nur Respekt, tolles, Projekt in hervorragender Ausführung 

weiter so, jaja die Teichgestaltung eine Sucht ich kenne das... lieben gruss aus dem spreewald

mfg martin


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

 endlich ist eine Ecke so gut wie fertig (nur noch Rasen einsäen). Aber seht selbst. Kann sich doch schon sehen lassen, oder?

   ​
Die Jungs und Mädels wollten auch schon wieder im Forum vorbeischauen. Glaube die sind auch schon süchtig. 

     

Und die Krebsscheren wuchern auch schon wieder. Aber ab Montag wechseln die ersten wieder den Teich. Also wer noch Bedarf hat, es sind noch ausreichend da!

   ​
Am Umbau hat sich leider noch nichts weiter getan. Ich hoffe auf den August. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann kommt am 17.08. der letzte Container für den Aushub. Dann Vlies und Folie bestellen, Bodenabläufe und Skimmer nicht vergessen und schon mal einbauen. Wenn es weiter planmäßig läuft und Petrus mich nicht im Stich lässt, dann liegt Ende September die Folie drin und Wasser wird bis zur Flachzone eingelassen...
Dort muss dann erst noch der Koiwall errichtet werden damit meine Seerosen auch eine ruhige Ecke haben. Sollten die Fische die Seerosen in Ruhe lassen, dann wird der Wall abgebaut und die Rasselbande hat diesen Bereich auch zur Verfügung. Aber dass wird dann erst im nächsten Jahr geschehen, denke ich.


----------



## Mathias2508 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Thundergirl,

Respekt vor dieser Leistung  Sieht schon schön aus.

Also ich würde da schon mal Bedarf anmelden,wenn es Recht ist  

Grüße aus dem Norden Mathias


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hey...

jetzt kommt so langsam der Winter. Am Teich ist soweit alles winterfest. Heizkabel wurde verlegt, Eisfreihalter läuft und die Technik wurde soweit isoliert. Den Pflanzenfilter und den Wasserfall werde ich wohl noch abdecken.

       

Die Fische sind noch recht munter und freuen sich, wenn es Sinkfutter gibt. 

     

Am alten Teich herrscht Baustopp. Alles ist fürs Frühjahr fertig. Vlies und Folie sind auch schon da. Also sobald es wieder wärmer wird, geht es weiter.

     

So lange genieße ich dann mit meinem Vierbeiner den Winter. Irgendwie freue ich mich schon auf den ersten Schnee und auf das Gesicht meines Hundes, wenn plötzlich alles weiß ist.


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*



Fast 2 Monate sind seit dem letzten Beitrag vergangen. 

Langsam hält der Winter einzug in den Norden. Während die kleinen Teiche (Seerosen- und Miniteich) bereits zugefroren sind (seit 2 Tagen haben wird Minusgrade), ist der Koiteich noch offen und die Fische nach wie vor recht mobil. Am Wochenende nehmen sie das Sinkfutter dankend an. Heute habe ich nochmal die Fadenalgen aus dem US III entfernt. Die wachsen zur Zeit wirklich gut, aber sollen sie ruhig. Wasser ist nach wie vor klar bist auf den Grund.


----------



## Thundergirl (24. März 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*



Schon wieder sind 2 Monate ins Land gegangen. Zwischenzeitlich sah es bei uns in Meck-Pomm so aus.

     

Aber der Schnee ist schon lange wieder verschwunden und die Fische soweit munter. Betteln habe sie über Winter nicht verlernt.

     

Wasserwerte nach wie vor ok, Wasser klar bis auf den Grund, nur mit Fadenalgen kann ich Handel betreiben. Also mal eben 2 Liter Brottrunk ins Wasser gegeben. Mal sehen ob ihnen das gefällt.

   

Die Seerosen treiben auch schon kräftig aus.

   

Und beim 2. Teich geht es auch endlich weiter. Nachdem der Winter 2 Wände zum Abbröckeln gebracht hat, ist jetzt soweit alles wieder glatt gemacht und die Leitungen für den Filter wurden schon mal gelegt, müssen jetzt nur noch zusammengesteckt werden.

       

Also so langsam tut sich wieder was.


----------



## Mathias2508 (25. März 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Guten Morgen Nicole,

da warst du ja wieder richtig fleißig.Bei dem Tempo können deine Koi's ja bald ihr erweitertes Domizil in Augenschein nehmen.


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Na ihr da draußen vor den Bildschirmen,

es gibt mal wieder ein Update.

 Ich war ganz fleißig am Wochenende. Endlich liegt die Folie (8x10m) im fertigen Loch.

Gestern wurden die Rohre zusammen gesteckt und anschließend habe ich die Wände noch mal glatt gezogen, war ja einiges im Winter abgebrochen. Gleichzeitig wurde auf die fertigen Teilstücke das 350g schwere Vlies verlegt. Was ich beim letzten Teich zu wenig hatte, hatte ich diesmal zu viel. Teilweise liegt das Vlies im 3 Lagen, aber wer weiß, wozu es gut ist.

     

Heute dann das letzte Stück fertig gemacht und dann wurde die Folie verlegt. 

     

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Bodenabläufe eingeklebt werden, dazu muss aber erstmal neuer Innotec-Kleber her. Der Alte ist leider nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Aber bis zum WE sollte der hoffentlich da sein.Dann kann das erste Wasser eingelassen werden.

So zum Schluss noch mal eine Gesamtübersicht. Entschuldigt die miese Qualität, aber meine Kamera war Ostersonntag im Teich schwimmen und hat sich davon leider nicht wieder erholt. Und mit der kenne ich mich nicht aus. 

 

Dann wünsche ich euch eine ruhige Woche.


----------



## katja (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

toll  die form gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hi Nicole,

wow , da ist ja einiges passiert, klasse.

wie machst du die Verbindung zum nächsten Teich ?


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Mitch,

ganz einfach. Wasser ablassen, Durchbruch und dann Folie zusammenkleben und Wasser wieder reinlassen.

Tja solltest dir vielleicht doch noch überlegen, ob du zum TT kommst. Wenn ich mir schon nicht deinen Teich anschauen kann, dann solltest du dir vielleicht meinen anschauen.


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

So kleines Update...

ein wenig Wasser ist schon drin. Heute hab ich dann schon mal die Pflanzzone vermörtelt, Eigentlich wollte ich den vorderen Teil dieses Wochenende schaffen, aber die Verbundmatten sind noch nicht da.

       

Und mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Blumenbeet. Das erste Foto zum Vergleich mal vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

So Wochenende wieder voll und ganz ausgenutzt.

Am Dienstag kamen dann endlich die Verbundmatten. Also Teich damit ausgelegt und die Steine für die Kante zusammen gesammelt. Damit es am Samstag mit den Mörtelarbeiten los gehen konnte. Abends sah es dann so aus.

     

Sonntag nach dem Hundeplatz ging es dann weiter bis spät in den Abend. GsD haben die 7 Sack Trasszement gerade so gereicht. 

     

Und immer mit dabei, die Bauaufsichtsbehörde.

 

Zwischenzeitlich gab es dann von diesem kleinen Kerl besuch. Könnte es eine __ Knoblauchkröte sein?

     

Wochenende wird dann geflutet und der Durchbruch gemacht. Gibt ja wieder ein langes Wochenende in dem man viel schaffen kann. Schließlich soll es zum TT nicht mehr ganz nach Baustelle aussehen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Moin Nicole,
das sieht für mich schon richtig toll aus 
Und bei deiner Schaffenskraft wird das bis zum TT bestimmt schon ganz toll aussehen


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Da im Moment so schönes Wetter ist komme ich zur Zeit ganz gut voran. Daher hier mal wieder ein paar neue Fotos. Wasser im alten Teich sinkt und dafür wird der Neue geflutet.

       ​
Den Fischen geht es aber nach wie vor gut.

       ​Der Durchbruch zwischen den beiden Teichen ist auch fertig. Aber da der Kleber schon wieder alle war, leider noch nicht vollständig zusammen geklebt.

 ​
Aber bis zum TT sollten beide Teiche voller Wasser sein. Sonst macht das reinfallen keinen Spaß.


----------



## Aqua0403 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Tolles Projekt! Richtig gut, was du da gemeistert hast! Viel Spaß noch mit deinem Teich


----------



## Thundergirl (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallöchen...

so das TT 2012 ist Geschichte. Habe mit Absicht hier vorher nicht weiter geschrieben. Doch auch den Daheimgebliebenen will ich den Baufortschritt nicht vorenthalten.

Die Einfassung für die Absperrgitter sind fertig gemauert, die Teichfolien beider Teiche wurden zusammengeklebt. Über die Naht wurde Steinfolie gelegt, damit man im Ernstfall hier nochmal ran kommt.

     

Als alles getrocknet war hieß es dann Wasser masch. Am Ende zeigt die Wasseruhr knappe 24.000 Liter an. Doch eine ganze Menge und das nur noch zusätzlich zum restlichen Wasser. Also werde ich am Ende wohl doch auf gute 65-70.000 Liter kommen. 1-2 cm passen auch noch rein.

       

Und dann kam das TT und mit dem TT kamen 20 neue Teichbewohner ... kleine Notropis. Und nicht nur die, sondern auch noch viele Wasserpflanzen. 

  

Heute Abend habe ich die kleinen Flitzer das erste mal beobachten können, wie sie nach den Mücken auf der Wasseroberfläche schnappten. Aber für den Sucher meiner Kamera waren sie zu flink, da muss ich noch ein wenig üben. Einige der Wasserpflanzen sind auch schon in den Teich eingezogen, der Rest kommt in den nächsten Tagen, wobei ich bei einigen noch nicht weiß welchen Standort sie bevorzugen. 

Und dann konnte ich heute noch diesen Kerl bei uns beobachten. Zufällig hatte ich heute die Kamera mal gleich zur Hand.

 

So morgen geht es dann erstmal wieder arbeiten. Aber ist ja zum Glück nicht lange bis zum WE.


----------



## Mathias2508 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole,
die vielen Pflanzen werden deinem Teich bestimmt gut tun,bei der Größe 
Da ist ja auch noch viel Platz


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo ihr da draußen,

in Grabow regnet es zur Zeit und grummeln tut es auch, aber dafür war es ein wunderschöner sonniger Nachmitag, den die Notropis in ihrem neuen zu Hause sehr genossen haben. Endlich konnte ich sie mal ungestört beobachten. Es sind wirklich wunderschöne Fische. Und ich konnte sogar das eine oder andere Foto schießen.

     

Und wie ihr seht, hat bei mir auch die erste Seerose geblüht die Nymphea Gladistonia, morgen werde ich dann nochmal schöne Fotos machen. Als ich heute nach Hause kam, ging sie schon wieder zu. Und zur guter letzt gab es noch eine weitere Überraschung... Ich habe mal wieder Fischnachwuchs, leider ist es zur Zeit noch schwierig zu sagen, was es wird, aber ich tippe doch ganz stark auf Goldfischnachwuchs. Sunny muss sich ab heute sein Futter wieder selbst suchen.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole


> Sunny muss sich ab heute sein Futter wieder selbst suchen.


Ist Sunny dein __ Goldfisch ? Wenn ja , ist sie allein unter den Koi´s ? Wenn ja , da hat sie sich wohl mit einen Koi befreundet !  >>>>>>>Nachwuchs !
Ist Sunny ein __ Barsch ? Na da musste wohl auf deine Notropis aufpassen !


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Andre,

ja, Sunny ist mein Sonnenbarsch. Der war es bisher gewohnt, von mir regelmäßig Mehlwürmer zu bekommen. Jetzt muss er ein wenig jagen gehen. Um die Notropis mache ich mir eher weniger Sorgen. Die halten sich bisher nur im Tiefwasser auf und Sunny hat sein Revier jetzt in die Flachwasserzone verlegt. Sollte keine Konflikte geben. Ab und zu bekommt er auch noch mal einen Wurm, dann lässt er die Notropis ganz bestimmt in Ruhe.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

[OT]





> da hat sie sich wohl mit einen Koi befreundet !


Und ich dachte du züchtest was NEUES ! Vielleicht ncht so verfressen wie Koi ! Also keine Wasserschweine ,und keine Wasserhasen >> deine __ Graskarpfen !
Was süsses, zum spielen ! Und aus Scho.... Ach nee ! Grabow >>>> Küsse !![/OT]


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

so langsam traue ich meinem Sonnenbarsch Sunny doch nicht mehr über den Weg. Irgendwie sind meine Notropis abgetaucht. Also habe ich den Burschen erstmal aus dem vorderen Teich verbannt. Und dabei gleich mal wieder die Fischfalle genutzt. Mit Mehlwürmern angelockt kam er bereitwillig in die Fischschleuse. Hinter ihm zugemacht und der Bursche saß in der Falle. Und was für ein Riese da zum Vorschein kam, gab mir dann doch zu bedenken.
Stolze 17 cm lang und 8 cm hoch und ein Maul zum Fürchten. Also ging er jetzt erstmal zurück ins Koiabteil.

   

Und siehe da, heute Abend waren die kleinen Flitzer wieder ganz vorsichtig unterwegs auf der Jagd nach Mücken.


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Moin Nicole,
bei der Größe kann meiner noch lange nicht mithalten,das reicht noch nichtmal für ein Foto
Und immer schön fleißig sein am Teich


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*



Na wie schaut es aus bei euch? Hier hat es gerade wieder geregnet. Trotz des guten Wetters in den letzten Tagen musste es täglich mindestens einmal regnen. Naja erspart das Gießen. Aber der Wasserstand war bereits soweit gesunken, dass ich am Freitag erstmal wieder Wasser nachfüllen musste.

   ​
Was ist so passiert in letzter Zeit. Eigentlich nicht so viel. Am letztem Wochenende habe ich erstmal die __ Hel-X Tonne ausgeräumt. Trotz wöchentlichen Ablassens des Schutzwassers hat sich dort eine dicke Schlammschicht abgesetzt. Kein Wunder das der Teich nicht sauber wird. Irgendwie hat sich das Hel-X vor den Auslauf gesetzt (trotz Medienauflage) und den Ablauf blockiert. Mal abwarten was jetzt passiert.

Ansonsten sind alle Fische gesund und munter. Die Koi wachsen und betteln nach wie vor nach Futter, eben kleine Wasserschweine. Die Wasserhasen (__ Graskarpfen) genießen die Sonne und Sunny, der Sonnenbarsch legt sich mal wieder mit den Koi an. Er verteidigt seinen Durchgang zwischen beiden Teichen,  da will ein Koi lang. Der wird wieder zurück geschickt, könnte ihn ja als Türsteher engagieren. Tja und die Notropis  Ich weiß, sie sind noch da, ab und zu springt mal einer nach den Mücken, aber so richtig zu sehen bekomme ich sie im Moment nicht. Leider...

     ​
Die Pflanzen entwickeln sich auch prächtig. Bei den Seerosen ist schon fast Herbst. Die Blätter werden gelb, aber ein paar Blüten hatten wir auch schon. Die Gladistonia hat bisher 4 mal geblüht, die __ Rosennymphe von Annett bekommt gerade ihre dritte Blüte und bei der Black Princess habe ich auch schon eine gesichtet. Die Firecrest, __ Norma Gedye, M. Chromatella und Colonel J. A. Welch lassen noch auf sich warten. Naja vielleicht nächstes Jahr. Die __ Papageienfeder wächst auch gut und Christines __ Laichkraut macht sich auch prächtig. Aber auch der Rest kommt.

        ​
Und was steht noch an dieses Jahr. Den Rand weiterbauen und den Pflanzenfilter saubermachen, da sich hier noch einige Goldfische drin befinden, die eine Kollegin haben möchte und die ich so nicht raus bekomme.


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallöchen...

es ist ja schon wieder eine Weile her seit meinem letzten Beitrag. Hatte ziemlich viel um die Ohren und war desshalb auch eine Zeit kaum online. Hoffe das ändert sich nun bald wieder. Uns geht es soweit aber gut, mir, Gajendra und den Fischen, natürlich auch dem Rest der Familie.

Am Teich hat sich auch wieder ein wenig getan. Das Wasser ist wieder fast klar bis auf den Grund. Auch die Notropis sind immer häufiger zu sehen. Leider auch der Goldfischnachwuchs. 

     ​
Heute habe ich angefangen den Pflanzenfilter leer zu machen. Alle Krebsscheren und alles __ Hornkraut raus. Beides wurde mehr oder weniger dezimiert. Morgen werden die Goldfische da rausgefangen. Habe jetzt eine Woche Urlaub. Die wollen wir doch noch ein wenig ausnutzen. Wetter soll ja ganz gut bleiben erstmal.

   ​
Achja es gibt auch weniger erfreuliche Nachrichten in Sachen Teich. Gajendra hat mir die halbe Flachzone leer geräumt und meine geliebte N. Black Princess ist an Stengelfäule eingegangen. Beides hat mir sehr traurig gemacht. Die Pflanzen in der Flachzone erholen sich jetzt langsam wieder. 

       ​
Erfreulich ist zumindest, dass die N. __ Norma Gedye morgen wahrscheinlich blühen wird. Ist letzten Blüten der Saison denke ich. Bei den anderen konnte ich keine mehr entdecken. Der __ Seerosenblattkäfer ärgert uns auch im Moment, aber ich denke den habe ich ganz gut im Griff.

 ​
 Gibt es sonst noch was neues? Nö ich glaube nicht. Reicht auch erstmal wieder. Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche. Bis bald.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole,..

wau,.. tolle Baugeschichte,.. (ich war ein paar Monate "Forumsoffline" und habe die Entwicklung nur an einem Stück nachgelesen) 
daher wirklich klasse, was hier in der Zeit geschaffen wurde,..


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

moin Nicole,
das Wasser ist aber richtig klar geworden,
kein Vergleich zum TT, klasse!


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Vielen Dank für die Komplimente. Ja jetzt wird es wieder. Jetzt wo die Saison bald wieder zu Ende ist.

Heute hat es endlich die N. __ Norma Gedye geschafft. Und eine weitere Blüte steht auch schon unter der Wasseroberfläche.

   ​
Der Pflanzenfilter ist auch wieder sauber. Aber hätte echt mit einer dickeren Schlammschicht gerechnet. 3 große Goldfische und etliche Kleine (gefühlte 100 Stück) sind erstmal ins Zwischenquartier umgezogen. Mittlerweile sind auch die meisten Krebsscheren wieder eingezogen. Erstaunlich war für mich, dass die Sumpfdeckelschnecken noch zahlreich vorhanden waren (oder sollten sich Inge ihre bei mir schon so stark vermehrt haben), dafür ist aber die Anzahl der Spitzschlammschnecken deutlich zurückgegangen. Naja davon sind aber noch einige in den großen Teichen verteilt.

 ​
Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, dann wird diese Woche noch mit der Teichumrandung weiter gemacht.


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*



so jetzt wird es langsam wieder kalt. Gestern habe ich erstmal die __ Schwertlilien im Pflanzenfilter zurückgeschnitten. Der US III wurde mit Styroporplatten gegen den Frost geschützt. Heute habe ich das Heizkabel verlegt und den Pflanzenfilter mit Luftpolsterfolie (Solarplane) abgedeckt. Habe mich dieses Jahr dazu entschlossen, den hinteren Teich in dem die Koi sind, komplett mit dieser Folie abzudecken. Die Folie wird bei mir jedoch nicht auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegen, sondern ca. 10-15 cm über der Wasseroberfläche liegen. Seile sollen verhindern, dass die Folie auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegt. Inwieweit das mit der evt. entstehenden Schneedecke klappt, wird sich zeigen. 

 ​
Noch sind beide Filter voll im Einsatz. Aber der Biotec 10 vom vorderen Teichabschnitt wird wahrscheinlich am nächsten WE eingemottet, Die Pumpe wird dann noch bis zur ersten Eisdecke weiterlaufen und dann auch abgestellt. Der hintere Filter wird unverändert weiterlaufen. Hier wird auch noch mal der Dreck abgelassen, damit nichts vor sich hin gammeln kann.

Die Fische sind soweit putzmunter. Aber sie sind nicht mehr ganz so gierig was das Fressen angeht. Die __ Graskarpfen haben die Nahrungsaufnahme fast eingestellt. Auch der Sonnenbarsch hat sich schon zurückgezogen. Die Notropis flitzen noch im vorderen Teil umher. 

   ​
Bautechnisch ist jetzt weiter nichts passiert. Dazu ist der Wasserstand im Moment zu hoch. Aber der letzte Bauabschnitt kann auch noch bis zum nächsten Jahr warten. Es fehlen ja nur noch bisschen über 2 m Uferbefestigung. Dann werde ich im nächsten Jahr auch noch den einen Bogen vom hinten Teil mauern. Warum ich nicht schon von Anfang an diese Art der Uferbefestigung gewählt habe, weiß ich auch nicht. Naja dann ist ja noch Umbaupotential da, falls es mir mal langweilig wird.

   ​
Soweit der aktuelle Stand. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass der Winter noch ein Weilchen auf sich warten lässt. Hier noch mal zur Übersicht. Der hintere Teil und der Vordere.

   ​


----------



## Zacky (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Hallo Nicole.

Schöne Koibilder, schöne Koi...gefallen mir sehr gut. Die Idee mit der Folie ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber bei deiner Teichgröße recht schwierig. Die Seile sind schon eine gute Idee, jedoch würde ich diese Seile, wenn du sie über den Teich spannst, irgendwo mittig nochmal stützen. Denn der besagte Schnee ist ja doch ein ordentliches Gewicht und wird dir die Abdeckplane in den Teich ziehen, wenn sie nicht irgendwo aufliegen kann. Ich lege bei mir die Folie auf die PE-Bälle und erhoffe mir dadurch die nötige Stabilität zum Nicht-Versinken. Ich würde in deinem Fall vielleicht 3 - 4 Styrodurpakete auf den Teich legen (schwimmen lassen) und die Seile darüber legen und spannen. So unterstützen sie vielleicht die Folie im Halt über dem Wasser und Schnee oder Regen kann ablaufen. So ein Styrodurpaket ist ja auch immer 50-60 cm hoch. Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## Thundergirl (24. März 2013)

*AW: In MV soll ein neuer Teich entstehen*

Auch in MV ist es noch immer Winter. Der Schnee schmilzt nur sehr langsam. Die Fische haben den Winter bisher aber sehr gut überstanden unter Ihrer Abdeckung. Wollte euch die Bilder meiner Abdeckung natürlich nicht vorenthalten, auch wenn der Winter jetzt hoffentlich bald vorbei ist.

Habe also im Herbst 50m Seil kreuz und quer über den Teich gespannt und in der Mitte eine Schwimminsel befestigt.

     ​
Dann die Folie (besteht aus 2 großen Teilen) über den Teich gezogen und mit Steinen befestigt, damit sie nicht wegweht.

   ​
Zum nächsten Winter werde ich dann noch Dachlatten besorgen, die dann zwischen 2 Schwimminsel befestigt werden, damit die Folie noch ein Stückchen höher kommt. Dann kann der Regen und Schnee besser ablaufen. Zwischenzeitlich sah es dann so aus.

   ​
Aber Schnee und Eis auf der Folie hat den Fischen nicht geschadet. Unter der Folie war es weiterhin eisfrei und dass war das wichtigste. Der Filter lief den kompletten Winter durch. Zwischenzeitlich haben die Koi auch immer wieder Futter angenommen. Der eine oder andere hat wohl auch noch ein wenig an Größe zugelegt. Das Wasser ist glasklar. Von mir aus kann der Sommer kommen.

Der einzige der sich über den Schnee freut ist Gajendra.

     ​


----------

